# Todays fill up. 15.069 Gallons



## Su8pack1 (Apr 17, 2014)

I filled it up this morning with 15.069 Gallons till all the bubbles were out at $3.35 p/g. The tank holds 15.6 gallons and the info gauge said I had 100 miles to go. What's the most you've put in?
Diesel.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I put 15.31 gallons (pump measured) into my ECO MT one time. The gasoline Cruze has a 15.6 gallon (59 liters) tank plus roughly a half gallon (2 liters) fill pipe. The same tank appears to be used worldwide. For the CTD we've had several people report 17 gallons. I'm not sure if the CTD uses the same tank or not and if it does where the extra gallon is being stored.


----------



## Camcruse (Oct 4, 2011)

Even though gas did go up a little. $3.35 a gallon is very high. I'm paying about $2.07 for regular in NJ.


----------



## Su8pack1 (Apr 17, 2014)

Camcruse said:


> Even though gas did go up a little. $3.35 a gallon is very high. I'm paying about $2.07 for regular in NJ.


Diesel


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Diesel is definitely more expensive than premium gas in Denver.


----------



## TheRealHip (Sep 1, 2014)

$3.35 is kinda high. You should use gasbuddy.com


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I have put over 16 in mine. It's very easy and relatively quick to get an extra gallon after the nozzle kicks off. Not that much worse to put in an extra gallon and a half.


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

the most i have gotten in was 17.862 gallons !!!!


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

17.213 gallons on my way out to Colorado from Wisconsin. The fuel light came on just as I passed the last station for the next 50 miles (Nebraska is weird like that). Lets just say it was a very uncomfortable ride at 3 in the morning with no cars on the road until I saw the glowing lights of 3 stations...only one of which offered diesel. I rolled in with LOW on the display for a good 10 minutes of that 50 miles. I also filled 17.081 gallons once, but on much less stressful circumstances.


----------



## rajon (Mar 11, 2015)

Diesels don't have evap canisters so we can fill the entire neck with no detriment. The gassers will potentially flood and destroy the evap canister with an overfill. Personally I am getting a little over 45mpg on my commute with <1000 miles on the odometer so the extra 2 gallons by filling the whole neck is worth 90 extra miles in a tank.


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

I've found that I can consistently get exactly 2.7 gallons more in after the pump clicks off naturally. If the click is at 15.6, then that adds up to 18.3 gallons when filled right to the cap. 

To confirm that, I calculated it another way. The fuel light turned on as I was turning into the station, and I added 16.3 gallons. If the reserve when the light turned on was the standard 2 gallons that most vehicles use, then that also adds up to 18.3 total capacity. 

The most fuel I've ever added in a single fill-up is 17.6, after driving for quite a while with the light on.

On a related note, I've also found that the "fuel used" gauge on the DIC is consistently off by the same proportion. Whenever I fill the tank, I consistently find that it counts 3.1 gallons for every 3 gallons I actually use. So, for example, if the DIC says I have used 15.5, I will find that I can add 15.0 gallons to the tank.


----------



## Barefeet (Jan 1, 2014)

I was watching the pump approaching the 16 gallon mark when I looked and saw the fuel running down the side of the car and making a small puddle.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Barefeet said:


> I was watching the pump approaching the 16 gallon mark when I looked and saw the fuel running down the side of the car and making a small puddle.


That happened to me once. If you are not watching closely, it can happen. When I add extra fuel I keep my eye very closely on the opening.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

I've run it for 20-30 more miles after it just says "LOW" a few times and was able to get 18 gallons in. After the initial click around 15 something, I had to trickle the rest in. No if's ands or but's, if you know what you're doing this car holds that much more. It's funny the mileage resets based on the last MPG's and seems to take FOREVER to even start counting down which confirms the pump isn't lying, it's for real. It stays pegged on full for what seems like an eternity.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

All the pumps around me seem to not want to pump slow enough to do it. I'll have to keep trying more pumps. I can only normally get in 52-54L which is tops 14.3 us gallons. 


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

money_man said:


> All the pumps around me seem to not want to pump slow enough to do it. I'll have to keep trying more pumps. I can only normally get in 52-54L which is tops 14.3 us gallons.
> 
> 
> Sent from the sexy electrician


I have seen some like that. It's either ON or OFF.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

17.711 gallons was the most I've ever tanked. Running on empty for about an hour or so on the highway before I got to a service station.

I've filled more that 17 gallons three other times, and regularly fill at the 16 gallon range.


----------



## Sperry (Aug 3, 2013)

Normally get 16 gallons in but have been over 17 a few times


----------



## Cruze2.0TD (Feb 12, 2014)

Anytime I have tried to fill mine past the first click, it has made a mess. The car has a good enough range that I don't find it necessary to squeeze in that extra bit of diesel. I'd really like to at some point so that I can try and have a record tank for range, but for the time being I'm happy with the 650 - 750 km's I get in the City and the 900 km's I get on the highway. Also, driving around with it low stresses me out, so I normally fill it up when the low fuel light comes on. I think the most I've ever put in was about 55 litres.


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

It takes patience and a very light touch to get that extra fuel in (along with a pump that allows you to pump at just a trickle). You either have to wait for the foam to go down or trickle fuel in at an equal or lesser rate to the foam dissipating. I usually pull the nozzle out of the filler neck and put just about a half-inch into the filler opening so that I can see down the neck and monitor the rate the fuel is trickling and how high the foam is and pause before it overflows. To get the full 2.7 extra gallons in, I usually have to trickle the first half of it, then for about a gallon it's trickle/pause/repeat, then the remainder is just pulses while I wait for the foam to go down. and see liquid fuel in the neck. I don't really go for the record distance tanks, but it is nice to get in an extra day's commute before filling or to have the flexibility to know if a day has bad weather I can go another day before I have to stop.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

I like to do it when I have like 90 cents/gallon off in grocery store rewards...


----------



## rajon (Mar 11, 2015)

I managed to squeeze 2.53 gallons in after the click off this morning.


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

KpaxFAQ said:


> I like to do it when I have like 90 cents/gallon off in grocery store rewards...


That's a good reason too. I usually save the grocery rewards for filling up the wife's van, since it holds 20 gallons, and she almost always runs it right down to the last gallon.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

revjpeterson said:


> That's a good reason too. I usually save the grocery rewards for filling up the wife's van, since it holds 20 gallons, and she almost always runs it right down to the last gallon.


We'd lose our grocery rewards if I did this. My wife might need to fill her Solara once every couple of months.


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

obermd said:


> We'd lose our grocery rewards if I did this. My wife might need to fill her Solara once every couple of months.


That's the way it is with my Jeep. Even at 15mpg, I often go 2 months or more on a tank. During the winter, it gets driven when it snows, but once the snow melts, I take it on the 20 mile round trip to the race track once a week just so it gets driven. Otherwise it sits in the garage until it snows again or I need to tow something. My yearly mileage isn't even 4000 (in contrast to the 25k-30k I put on the Cruze), so I change the oil every fall just because it's been a year.


----------



## 2014Oilburner (Feb 1, 2015)

Su8pack1 said:


> I filled it up this morning with 15.069 Gallons till all the bubbles were out at $3.35 p/g. The tank holds 15.6 gallons and the info gauge said I had 100 miles to go. What's the most you've put in?
> Diesel.


I filled the tank until the fuel was sitting at the filler neck of the car....drove 675.8 miles with 62 of those miles with the low fuel light on.... the cars computer said I used 17.5 gallons....filled up the tank and the pump clicked off at 15.5 gallons...took my time nursing more diesel in and the filler neck was full at 17.356 gallons...cars computer said the mileage with that tank was 38.5 mpg....doing the math myself gave me 38.93 mpg....amazing mileage considering I had a lot of stop and go driving with some remote start idling on cold mornings and only about 200 miles of highway with that tank of fuel....just hit 52 mpg as my best score... averaging high 40's on my current tank of fuel with mostly highway miles.


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

obermd said:


> I put 15.31 gallons (pump measured) into my ECO MT one time. The gasoline Cruze has a 15.6 gallon (59 liters) tank plus roughly a half gallon (2 liters) fill pipe. The same tank appears to be used worldwide. For the CTD we've had several people report 17 gallons. I'm not sure if the CTD uses the same tank or not and if it does where the extra gallon is being stored.


diesel tank is 59 liters as well..... or Canadian (litres) :smile:


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

revjpeterson said:


> That's the way it is with my Jeep. Even at 15mpg, I often go 2 months or more on a tank. During the winter, it gets driven when it snows, but once the snow melts, I take it on the 20 mile round trip to the race track once a week just so it gets driven. Otherwise it sits in the garage until it snows again or I need to tow something. My yearly mileage isn't even 4000 (in contrast to the 25k-30k I put on the Cruze), so I change the oil every fall just because it's been a year.


She has a 2007 Solara SLE Convertable (purchased in August 2007) and currently has 35,000 miles on it. I also change the oil and rotate her tires once a year just due to age. The cabin air filter gets changed every couple of years - it doesn't do any good when topless.


----------



## dinoreal (Mar 9, 2015)

Su8pack1 said:


> I filled it up this morning with 15.069 Gallons till all the bubbles were out at $3.35 p/g. The tank holds 15.6 gallons and the info gauge said I had 100 miles to go. What's the most you've put in?
> Diesel.


Dang $3.35/g for diesel. I only pay $2.99/g for diesel.


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

Did this couple weeks ago. Most I have ever put in...


----------

